
Coronavirus seems to mutate much slower than seasonal flu - known
https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-mutation-rate.html
======
Johnjonjoan
I am certainly not an expert but I have a couple of questions

Seasonal influenza is an acute respiratory infection caused by influenza
viruses which circulate in all parts of the world.

Did they just take the average of all these different viruses? Surely they
don't all mutate at the same time.

There is many times more instances of seasonal flu (currently) than covid.
Surely the chance to mutate is per instance and therefore you need to take
that into account when working out mutation rates.

I don't see either of these points addressed in the article but again I'm not
an expert so maybe there's good reason. If anyone could help with these
questions I'd appreciate it greatly!

Edit : typo

